# Deer Blind Plans...



## elh

I would like to build a deer blind and need some ideas/plans. Would be ideal if it was lightweight and built out of construction board. If you guys have any ideas please let me know. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## islaysteelies

If you want something that is lightweight and portable, you should look at getting one of those pop-up blinds...The cost of the material and the time you put into building one may be worth just as much as buying one...Just something to think about...


----------



## sargent

elh,


If you are hunting on public land the pop up portables would be the way to go.

If however you hunt private land consider building a blind. I have two on my property. One is elevated, made from a treated wood playtower that the kids have out grown. After reworking the frame to lighten it up I built a 4.5x5 base and its about 5.5 inside height. This gives me about an 8elevation when sitting inside. Insulate well with 2 foam all sides, floor and roof. Small-screened vents at the top of each wall helps fresh air to come in but you still stay very warm. I use Plexiglas strips about 2 to 3 wide around all four sides at eye height when sitting. This gives you a continuous panoramic view of your surroundings. Next, I made four shooting windows. These are hinged to pull down and are at a comfortable shooting height. Paint the inside of your blind black to hide movement and paint your shooting windows black on the outside so they always look open. Paint the outside with colors and shapes that match your woods.
I even made this blind portable. I welded up an axle hitch combo and bolted it to the towers wood frame. It pulls well with a truck or tractor. I usually move it around once a week during the summer so the resident deer can get used to it in various locations then in the fall I pick out two of three areas I like and move it as needed. 

you can also visit: www.angelfire.com/sc/huntingstands/

Hope this helps
Good Luck


----------



## Sarge

Sargeant! Thanks for the comment about black painting. I never thought of it.

Cya


----------



## Kevin

As I recall, Lawnboy (a member of this site) posted some plans of platforms or blinds last fall. You coul e-mail him or search back through the forums.


----------



## marty

I use a camo netting over my windows it real thin and you can still see. I made it to cover my windows but have it have a cord through it so I can move it to shoot if I need to.....marty


----------



## sargent

Marty,
I tried some camo cloth that you can see through but not as easily as netting. However i can part the cloth in the middle. I used stretched bungee cords to hang the cloth on.
will see how it works out.


----------



## Birdwatcher

I am new to this forum and also looking for some deer blind plans. 

I built a new retirement home on 5 acres near Luther 2 years ago and want to build a perminat blind so I can stay worm. Can't take the cold like I used to.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I used 4x4 posts, 2x2 steel studs, and 2x6 joists to build elevated blinds. light weight but extremly strong once up.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

OSB, siding, and ELEVATORS!!!
http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/bergcrane2/tippin.jpg

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/bergcrane2/andup.jpg


----------



## Trophy Specialist

This gun blind was built using just three sheet of 1/2" treated plywood and is reinforced with 2X2s in the corners. This blind is bear risistant and will last forever with no maintainance. I built one just like it last year and elevated it on 4X4 stilts and it works great. I've got another favorite design that is built from on-site logs. I'm going to get some good photos of my better homemade stands (ground, tree and elevated enclosed) this year and do an article on building them.


----------



## Bluesteel

Check out my new blind. It is 6x5'. T-ll siding, treated floor. I used "Elevators" to get it 6' off the ground. Digital Camo pattern.
Just to get an idea for yours.








[/IMG]


----------



## Munsterlndr

4 x 6 Elevated Box Blind that I built last year. Overlooking one of my food plots that will be planted with Rye in another week or so.


----------



## safetreehunt

I've built enough of these over the years to learn one major issue. Don't try to make a 4x8' sheet of plywood fit so you can save money. 

A 4 foot blind sucks. You can't stretch out. they need to be at least 5'x5' as a minimum. Any smaller and you can't move, or stretch and if you're going to be sitting for any length of time you really need that extra foot of comfort.

6x6 is ok, but tends to be almost too big.

Also, there is a great company around Hubbard lake that builds 5x5 blinds out of cedar strips for a little over $200. These are wonderful blinds, but the windows are too low. Thats easily fixed by putting a 2x4 between the sides and the floor. The extra 2" is just enough for most folks. You can find these blinds all over the state for sale. Woods and Water show brings these guys in. and I know there's a store at M55/M65 that sells them also.


----------



## Ansel

Roof Question? What kind of material are you using for your roofs? I was at the hardware store looking around and the best ideas I could come up with are: 1) plywood with roll roofing 2) fiberglass sheets (they are kind of wavy) 3) Metal Sheets that they use for roofing. Those are the ideas that I could come up, What are you using?


----------



## QuakrTrakr

I use 1/2" plywood(not OSB), then use tar paper under shingles. Shingles last a LONG time and they are cheap. Usually on 2 or 3 packs will do. Remember to leave an overhang or a drip edge to protect the sides of the blind.


----------



## skulldugary

I'll be building one this weekend,6-1/2 square by 7' tall that drops down to 6-1/2 at the back.Building it this big to allow for bow hunting if some one chooses to.I'm building it in panels and screwing it together once in place,that way if I ever want to move it,it can be taken apart.


----------



## stickandrock

Here are plans that I have posted in the past. I have now built 2 of these and I will post some pictures later of the final products. The nice thing about this set up is there is zero scrap left all cuts are used.


----------



## Munsterlndr

Ansel said:


> Roof Question? What kind of material are you using for your roofs? I was at the hardware store looking around and the best ideas I could come up with are: 1) plywood with roll roofing 2) fiberglass sheets (they are kind of wavy) 3) Metal Sheets that they use for roofing. Those are the ideas that I could come up, What are you using?


I use 2" x 2" rafters under OSB, covered with roofing felt & rolled roofing. Caulk the seams with roofing cement. Then on the inside pressure fit 2" blue board insulation between the rafters and then cover it with roofing felt so the interior of the blind is black. I insulate the floor & the walls with 2" blue board, as well. The 2 x 2 rafters work with a four foot span. My other box blind has a 5 foot span and for that one I built trusses out of 2 x 4's and the roof is pitched two directions instead of just a shed style.


----------



## Swamp Ghost

Put some "Ice Guard" on the roof and call it a day


----------

